# HS 928 TA Problem



## iceman8 (Feb 24, 2018)

First post, tried a search and am stumped. 


2014 vintage HS 928 Tracked version. This is the third machine of this vintage 2007-2014 that I have owned, very familiar with same. Great machine but this newest one has the following issue:


Broke a shear bolt (the smaller horizontal one, not the larger, main shaft through bolt) and upon attempt to replace, there is a gap between the left auger blade assy and cast metal block that the small shear bolt goes through. Gap is almost 1/8" inch and under tension, outward. Had to use a clamp to draw the two parts together, in order to make the bolt reach through. Up and running again now, but something seems misaligned. 


Quick measurement of auger housing width, etc. seems normal but I think it or the mount for the gear box is tweaked somehow. Machine has low hours on it, never damaged and I am the only operator. Purchased new from dealer. 


Never seen the problem with my other machines. 


Any thoughts?


I am in Alaska and we have several authorized dealers of the brand up here but they are of marginal value and never seem to have sufficient parts in stock, not even shear pins. 


Thank you in advance for any input you all may have!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

can you post a picture. there is supposed to be an O-ring between the auger assembly and that thing that the shear goes thru. wonder if it is jammed up 

how does the augers look when running? is the auger tranny operation look smooth? or is it bucking a little? are the augur bolts on the side loose? are they centered?


----------



## UPtrapper123 (Feb 24, 2018)

Can you spin that cast block 180* on the auger shaft and see if its any closer mounting on that side of auger. Wondering if that auger shaft is tweeked? Shouldn't be any binding there.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds to me like the auger and shaft may have some corrosion build up that is not letting them line up properly. 
I'd take the augers and gearbox off, clean the shafts and inside the augers, lube them properly and reinstall the assembly with new shear-bolts and 'O' ring seals.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF iceman8

.


----------



## iceman8 (Feb 24, 2018)

THANK YOU ALL... for you patience. Due to the nature of my work, sometimes I go dark for a time. Back on now and want to follow up. Thanks for all the suggestions. Machine is like brand new w/zero corrosion or damage (Alaska does not have serious rust/corrosion issues for the most part, w/even minor maintenance, thankfully). After spending some time checking everything I did find the problem. 


The auger housing was tweaked or misaligned when welded together at the factory. There is almost 3/8" difference in WIDTH of the front of the housing, top compared to bottom. This was putting outward pressure on the shaft, stressing the shear bolt 50 plus percent minimum, maybe more. Did not take much to break it as a result...like a packed berm, etc. 
Discussed with one dealer, got a blank stare...yeah. Ok thanks. 


So, in the end I fashioned a spacer between the mating surfaces of the parts secured by the shear bolt. Problem solved for now. We have not had a lot of snow since the makeshift repair so cannot speak to the long term success of same. 


Very disappointed in the build quality of this latest machine. Older versions of same HS928 never had this issue and seemed more carefully assembled. Sad. 


Only thing I can say positive at this point is the engine starts easily (NON-Electric start model) and throws the snow well, unless really heavy and wet. 


Been a die-hard Honda snow blower customer for 20 years but probably will not buy another one next time we need to add to the fleet. Disappointed. 


Thanks again to all here. Very enlightening and helpful group.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

will need another update next March.


----------



## iceman8 (Feb 24, 2018)

Sold that problem machine at a deep discount to some who could care less if that it had defective auger housing and spacers to resolve the problem of breaking shear bolts. Looked for a replacement for this location/job recently and was sad to see learn the old 928 is no more, replaced by the HSS models. All of those units in my area had the tall/old style chute with the low collar. Some of the units had slightly out of spec housings (wider at the lower side = likely pressure outward on the shaft and shear pins = easy breaking of pins. Unreal. Dealers claimed to know nothing of the revised chutes nor any issues with bad housings and also only had the electric start models, not needed for our purposes. All our machines are kept inside when not in use. 


Turned over that specific job to a sub, using a bottom of the barrel model Troy Bilt 2410...seems to be working fine. I tried it on one large snow berm just to play with the brand and wow...it actually worked very well and not one broken shear pin. 
Why am I buying 3K Hondas of occasional marginal build quality? Starting to wonder sometimes. We replace machines every few years anyway, maybe move to another brand next time. Saw the non-box store models of Troy Bilt at an Ace Hardware two weeks ago, solid tires and a few other upgrades for 1/3 of Honda price. Only missing real feature is the hydro drive Honda offers but maybe we can live without it, most others do.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

iceman8 said:


> Sold that problem machine at a deep discount to some who could care less if that it had defective auger housing and spacers to resolve the problem of breaking shear bolts. Looked for a replacement for this location/job recently and was sad to see learn the old 928 is no more, replaced by the HSS models. All of those units in my area had the tall/old style chute with the low collar. Some of the units had slightly out of spec housings (wider at the lower side = likely pressure outward on the shaft and shear pins = easy breaking of pins. Unreal. Dealers claimed to know nothing of the revised chutes nor any issues with bad housings and also only had the electric start models, not needed for our purposes. All our machines are kept inside when not in use.
> 
> 
> Turned over that specific job to a sub, using a bottom of the barrel model Troy Bilt 2410...seems to be working fine. I tried it on one large snow berm just to play with the brand and wow...it actually worked very well and not one broken shear pin.
> Why am I buying 3K Hondas of occasional marginal build quality? Starting to wonder sometimes. We replace machines every few years anyway, maybe move to another brand next time. Saw the non-box store models of Troy Bilt at an Ace Hardware two weeks ago, solid tires and a few other upgrades for 1/3 of Honda price. Only missing real feature is the hydro drive Honda offers but maybe we can live without it, most others do.


There is such a thing as good used HS928 Honda's at very reasonable prices in the off season.

update in 2021


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> There is such a thing as good used HS928 Honda's at very reasonable prices in the off season.
> 
> update in 2021


waiting for the update march 2021


----------

